# Khai is here!



## Desi's_lost

I know i don't really post much, but just in case anyone wanted to know, Khai Yuki was born yesterday at 8:49am. He weighed just over 7lbs and was a bit over 20". 
he's taken really well to nursing so i'm over the moon. He was so quiet yesterday but today, he's literally stuck to me. 

Syri likes him but is a bit jealous. I think she'll be fine. And lastly, i'm healing really well from my section. Better than my first actually. Just had some horrible nausea from the anesthesia, but thats all better now!

OH and I love him to pieces.
 



Attached Files:







khai 4.29.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 55


----------



## MummyMana

Awwh he's gorgeous! Congratulations :)


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## MommyGrim

He's adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## Feff

Congratulations xxx


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## babycrazy1706

Congrats xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh congratulations!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations :) X


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Congrats!


----------



## beanzz

Congrats!! :D


----------

